# Does anyone have a WILL regarding their stash?



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've just been reading through "It's Official" and thought a lot about it. It was a fun read up to a point. It made me have serious thoughts about how my stash will fare when my loving gathering of yarn looses me. I don't have anyone to adopt my stash.

I'm thinking of working this out now as I'm pushing 80. One blog there mentioning the kin thinking of throwing the stash in the trash really got to me. Is there a way to find an "heir."? I'd sure like to pass my yarn, needles, etc. on to deserving persons.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm going to follow this thread as I have two stashes .... yarn and fabric ... and none of my daughters knits or sews!


----------



## Perlaelsa (Dec 8, 2011)

iShirl said:


> I've just been reading through "It's Official" and thought a lot about it. It was a fun read up to a point. It made me have serious thoughts about how my stash will fare when my loving gathering of yarn looses me. I don't have anyone to adopt my stash.
> 
> I'm thinking of working this out now as I'm pushing 80. One blog there mentioning the kin thinking of throwing the stash in the trash really got to me. Is there a way to find an "heir."? I'd sure like to pass my yarn, needles, etc. on to deserving persons.


My is going to be send to WWII Museum, New Orleans. It is a group of ladies that get together once a month for few hours to knit and crochet for all the veterans in hospitals, overseas etc. Great cause, special on Veterans Day,
That day,they let pick up whatever they like on the display.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

judyh47 said:


> I'm going to follow this thread as I have two stashes .... yarn and fabric ... and none of my daughters knits or sews!


Me too!


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Can you give me the "thread" please, as I am in the same situation - both seamstress and knitter, and only one of my daughters really sews, none of them knit. But we are all big believers in Church charity shops so I have no doubt, in the event of my demise (not yet I am only 75) they will be going there.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm not sure, but I would think that you could have something put in you Will that says all your knitting supplies and yarns must be either sold or given to someone; maybe a charity that knits and crochets for places like hospitals or nursing homes, etc. If you have a friend or relative that knits or crochets you can leave your stash to them, but it sounded like you don't have anyone like that. Whatever you decide to do, I hope you have many, many more years to come! :thumbup:


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

this is my understanding of what will happen to my yarn when i'm gone...my daughter-in-law and a dear friend will each take what they want....my son may want some...i feel confident all of the yarn will go to a good home,peacefully...
julie


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

No, the succession will surely give it up to places like the Canadian pendant of Goodwill: SOS Depanneur, etc...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sometimes church groups or senior centers are good places to donate as there seems to be needs in both locations. Seniors may not always be able to afford yarn to knit or crochet so they would appreciate the gift. We had to contact our local senior group one year to make baby hats to send with our baby sweaters. They made around 100 hats in a few weeks to help us with our need. I have donated yarns in my stash that are made into baby sweaters that are put into layette sets for people stricken with disasters and for poverty areas of the world. I share some of this donated yarn with others to help make the sweaters as well.


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

I belong to two charitable groups - Caring4Canadians and Warm Hands Network. The Warm Hands people use mostly wool as the items go to the North. So all my wool and wool blends will go to them. The acrylic yarn will go to Caring4Canadians as they look after lots of shelters, NICU units, seniors homes, etc. My yarn is sorted by fiber type and both my family and my office staff (who are like extended family) know what they have to do.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Find a charity group in your area who knits, crochets and/or sews and stipulate in a hand written "will" that is notarized that you want your stash of yarn, needles, patterns, materials etc be given to that charity when you are no longer able to use it.


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh, it would be so lovely to be the "heir" to a stash! What a wonderful person you are, to consider this!


----------



## Cheryl Straub (Mar 20, 2014)

Do you have any knitting or sewing clubs locally? They might take some of your stash off of your hands, or you might check out some of the retirement centers. Often the people there have very little to spend on yarn or material but are master craftsmen and would love to help thin your hoard of goodies.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

A friend who does not knit gave me her mother's stash when she could no longer knit. It was like the loaves and fishes, one bag became 3 large trash bags - only a little went in the actual trash! One bag went to the thrift shop; one bag went to a nursery school; and I kept and used the last bag.

I join the ranks of you whose daughters neither sew nor knit, and my daughters are worried about what they will do with my stash. I hope that I will knit as much as I can and that I will find people who will like to have the rest. But I have to start looking for the recipients now!


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Before she went for surgery, a friend asked me to be her "yarn executor." She wrote the instructions in a letter, not in her actual will. I am happy to say that the surgery was a success and I was not called on to carry out her wishes.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

How about giving a lot of it away before you die?


----------



## bcconnor (Feb 18, 2014)

I think it's important to put your wishes down on paper and send copies to all your heirs or file it with your attorney. Personally, I would prefer that one or more of my heirs learn to knit, crochet, sew or quilt and help themselves to the stashes. If not that then, donate to charities or sell it at a flea market. And I'd let them know that if they throw any of it in the trash, I'll haunt them.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

About 6 months ago my oldest daughter asked me to teach her to knit. She crochets beautiful things and reads patterns well. She has picked it up really fast and has completed the Feather and Fan Baby Blanket that I designed and this past weekend she came over and I got her started on my Chevron Ripples Afghan. She will definitely inherit whatever stash I have, but I'm working diligently to knit from my stash so hopefully it won't be that big.  We'll see how much willpower I have.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

You can put me in if you want, or probably most of us here on the forum...


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Grandma G. said:


> How about giving a lot of it away before you die?


Unless you have a stroke or an accident and you can't do it before you die.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

You might be surprised. I think my mother in law is grinning in heaven because she tried to teach me to knit 38 years ago! I was not a good student, and she was a beautiful knitter, so I had no need to struggle and make an infinitely inferior sweater for my children or grandchildren. Even when she passed on, we were ok for sweaters for a couple of years. But then it became apparent! Someone in the family was going to have to learn to knit. I signed up for a 26 week knitting class at my LYS (took it twice) and now I am the family knitter! A few months ago, my sister in law gave me some of Grandma's patterns , and how I treasure them!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I think there must be several young members here on KP who have families and who cannot afford much yarn. This is weird because I was just discussing this with my son a couple of weeks ago and told him I was going to keep my eyes open for someone to inherit my stash. Of course I will not disclose who it is because circumstances can change. I just want someone to benefit from it who will appreciate the yarn.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Mine will go to my church's thrift store where I volunteer. The thrift store has a stash for our church's prayer shawl ministry.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Never thought about it. I should. I'll tell my sister to take everything to my local senior center.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Grandma G. said:


> How about giving a lot of it away before you die?


...... and how will I know when that will be?


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Love the title of Yarn Executor!!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

mine gets divided between my daughter, my neice and my friend who taught me to make socks..but hopefully I am not going for awhile...to many things to knit yet...


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

iShirl said:


> I've just been reading through "It's Official" and thought a lot about it. It was a fun read up to a point. It made me have serious thoughts about how my stash will fare when my loving gathering of yarn looses me. I don't have anyone to adopt my stash.
> 
> I'm thinking of working this out now as I'm pushing 80. One blog there mentioning the kin thinking of throwing the stash in the trash really got to me. Is there a way to find an "heir."? I'd sure like to pass my yarn, needles, etc. on to deserving persons.


Nope. No stash in the will. I plan on using it all up before I go. Looking at the size of my stash, that should be somewhere in the middle of the 24th century.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I have knitting books that have increased in value over the years. So I have printed off the information from amazon.com so my kids won't take the books off to Goodwill. I try to keep up with my knitting projects and knit from my stash in between projects.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I have made sure that my sister knows exactly where my yarn will go. I have spread the wealth so to speak. No one in my family knits or crochets but I have lots of friends who do.
She has a list of those names and she will box it and send it on. My last act of "Pay it forward with warm fuzzies".


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

I think I will take mine with me........there's gotta be a knitting group in heaven! 
Or, perhaps they can put it in the coffin and those coming could take a skein or two home to remember me by...!

;-)


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

Since it's Heaven, right?! I'll meetcha there!


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

I think my dh and sisters would find good homes for my yarn and all of my supplies - I would give my dil's first dibs. But I really think I need to start gifting some of these things now - I simply have too many things that I won't use again - same with my husband.


----------



## gdoyle (Oct 12, 2013)

I have given this some thought but have done nothing about it so far. I do have a rather large stash of yarn but more importantly a large and expensive stash of needles, so guess I need to get busy and do something before it is too late. I don't have any siblings and only one son, so no family to pass all this to. I do have friends who knit but are older than me and we're all in the same boat. will be watching the posts on this.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

don't know what is happening. Never done this before. I edited once and it started posting over and over without my help.???


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

[


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

triple post???


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

sorry double post.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

RosieC said:


> I think my dh and sisters would find good homes for my yarn and all of my supplies - I would give my dil's first dibs. But I really think I need to start gifting some of these things now - I simply have too many things that I won't use again - same with my husband.


Not sure exactly what you meant. Either your husband has things he is not going to use so needs to start gifting
or you are not going to use your husband again so he is part of the gifting you are going to do. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't have a will for the stash per se. However, in a file with my last wishes in it I have designated who is to get it and all my knitting books. Needless to say, it is someone who will really appreciate everything.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Not sure exactly what you meant. Either your husband has things he is not going to use so needs to start gifting
> or you are not going to use your husband again so he is part of the gifting you are going to do. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well Patsy.....there are days when I think I would gift him - or at least barter !!!  No, he has so much stuff it's amazing.....I do crafts of all sorts, he is a woodcarver and a fisherman and boy does he like his stuff !!! At least there's nothing he can say about all the things I have !


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

RosieC said:


> I think my dh and sisters would find good homes for my yarn and all of my supplies - I would give my dil's first dibs. But I really think I need to start gifting some of these things now - I simply have too many things that I won't use again - same with my husband.


LOL! how are you going to decide who gets your husband ?


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

My daughter would have first dibs, especially since she gives me most of my supplies and yarns. Then she would bring the rest to my knitting group who depends on gifts for charity knitting. Just three weeks ago, a man was bringing a large plastic bin to the curb for trash pickup. His neighbor saw that it was loaded with yarn and knew of our group and she brought it to us. The timing was spot on because we were very, very low on usable yarns. So I would say look for charity knitting groups or senior centers.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

My daughter is director of the daycare in a school. I already donated a bunch of yarn. When I am gone, they will have the rest of it.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

This is a really good point. I have made a will of course and it details jewellery, pictures, books, DVDs, CDs, cars, furniture, clothes - all I could think of but crumbs not the contents of my sewing room nor my wool stash. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm I need me 20 years younger to leave it to. Wonder where I find another me but younger.


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

After reading your post, I have decided that it's all too difficult - so I'll just have to stay alive long enough to use up my stashes!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Only one of my daughters knits, and the plan is for the stash to go to her. However, I have time (I hope) to work on my seven grandchildren (five of them are girls) to see if I can get any of them going on knitting.


----------



## Nina (Jan 23, 2011)

Shirl hello I know you will bee around for any more Knitting years. I just read your post feel terrible asking this but if you ever have yarn or supplies to clean out I am interested. I knit for charities plus have grand.children who. Been interested in knitting and crochet. Thank you for reading this hope you do not think I am greedy.As you know SS checks do not go far anymore and I enjoy knitting for cancer and homeless or any where else the need iOS for at the time.I. Am not a fancy knitter anymore do simple but nice items.Have even gotten into colorful baby hats instead of just the pink and blue. Have a wonderful day Nina. [email protected]


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

If you make a list of things you want to leave to charity or loved ones and and have it placed with your will, my estate planner tells me that is what I need to do. Don't see any difference between jewellery and special keep sakes or our craft supplies. Just a suggestion.&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## waltz (Jun 20, 2013)

I had not given a thought to who got my material and yarn stash after I pass on, but guess I had better. One daughter isn't a knitter and the other one uses much better yarn than I have and neither one sews. All I seem to know is where I don't want it to go.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I am going to live long enough to use it all. My sons reckon that means I will need to be 160 , just to use the yarns. Then there are my fabrics, threads and paints.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Occupational therapists in hospitals and elsewhere are always in need of yarn and any other craft materials. Maybe care homes too.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

You can adopt me & then leave me your stash!!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Grandma G. said:


> How about giving a lot of it away before you die?


 :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

My niece has told me she will take it all! She crotchets, so I would be happy for her to have it all!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I know my family will either donate it to Goodwill or give it to my knitting group. Probably donate it as it's easier!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

I just finished packing and cataloging my lovely yarn collection in preparation for a cross - country move. My 17 year old reluctant helper asked if I had also noted how much I paid for each one, so she would know how much to sell it for when I'm gone. Ouch.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Great topic,

I had thought about this some time back when my knitting became more limited(even though I hope I have many more years). I not only have my stash but my moms. Lots of sewing books and patterns, needlework and many other craft supplies, and lots of buttons.

I have already started donating lots of my other craft supplies, and have it set up as to who get what so all my things will be put to good use.

My yarn and any knit related things will be split between several people.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

My mother has a SABLE (Stash Accumulation Beyond Life Expectancy) supply of yarn. I don't want to inherit because I have my own SABLE supply. I find knitting clubs and some LYS take yarn for charity knitting.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I knpw. Ine will go partly to my gd´s and my sister, and the rest to the sutton vàlley weavers guild of which i am a founding member.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

For Insurance purposes you need to value your stash as in the event of a fire ,flood etc would it be covered? A friend valued her embroidery supplies at over £2,000 something like $3,000 .


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I think I would be inclined to start disposing of my stash before someone else had to do it for me, preferably by using it up to make things but if taken suddenly away from my stash then I hope my son's will be wise enough to donate it to a school or a charity who will use it.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!


----------



## barby (Dec 1, 2011)

How about sending your stash to nursing homes or assisted living homes.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My WILL says I will use it!!!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

interesting idea


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I give away stashes I don't need,mor bought in a fit of insanity, to bona fide charities.

My sons have clear instructions should the need arise. Most of the attic contains the most unusual, rare and old yarns, kept in good condition. These are labelled "belongs in suitable museum" ( probably the v&A in London). 

Other things are labelled "worth a bob or two - get valued properly and sell for yourseves" 

The rest I hope to live long enough to use :thumbup: 

Oh, and I have insurance in case of damage and to help the boys.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

I just finished my will and it clearly specifies that needles and yarn go to an organized group in my area. It gave me a lot of peace of mind to know that my beloved stash won't be a problem (trash?) for my chikdren. In the meantime use it up ...actually, we are downsizing and the pleasure of having a nice stash is less than the pleasure of clear space. No more mindless yarn shopping for me!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I won't care what happens to my yarn or anything else... I will be dead! 

Surely someone will take care of my "personal belongings", clothes, books, yarn and see that they go to Goodwill or another organization that will sort out and make use of anything they see fit.

I have a will that takes care of my LOVED ONES and provides for THEM when I am gone. I don't really care about yarn.


----------



## Easternsho'gal (Jul 17, 2011)

Like minded people seem to stick together. I just gave my stash of fabric to the quilters guild. Which makes my friends that will receive my stash of yarn hope that I stay veeery healthy. But a very good idea to have a stash will.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I guess that I'm one of the lucky ones. I have a granddaughter who is very crafty - she has been learning to knit when I'm close enough to teach her. She lives 600 miles from me. Ok, she is only 11, but I have hope that she will keep up with it. Now that I'm learning to spin, she also wants to learn and has told me that she wants some of my handspun. We'll be spending a couple of weeks with them in June when her dad (our younger son) has back surgery, so I'm pretty sure we will have some more knitting lessons and some spinning lessons as well. Be warned, I'll be posting pics of her and her work. At this time, she would take any craft items that I have even though they wouldn't have room for it. I also have good friends who would love to take any yarn, ect. that I have


----------



## vonnie147 (Jul 4, 2013)

I have told my brother and will put in will all my stash will go to my knitting group I belong to at Senior center as we use for charities.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

iShirl said:


> I've just been reading through "It's Official" and thought a lot about it. It was a fun read up to a point. It made me have serious thoughts about how my stash will fare when my loving gathering of yarn looses me. I don't have anyone to adopt my stash.
> 
> I'm thinking of working this out now as I'm pushing 80. One blog there mentioning the kin thinking of throwing the stash in the trash really got to me. Is there a way to find an "heir."? I'd sure like to pass my yarn, needles, etc. on to deserving persons.


Wish I was one of your "heirs" but a long time in the future so just keep knitting and enjoy it.


----------



## Tattered (Apr 29, 2013)

Mine will probably go the same way as everything else, either on E_bay or to the local hospice shop. Not yet though I hope!


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

I guess I'm fortunate - my daughter knits a little, my older granddaughter is a knitter, my second granddaughter knows how to knit, my granddaughter-in-law crochets (and possibly knits), and two of my great-granddaughters (so far) also know the basics. I don't think I need to worry that my stashes (yarn, needles, hooks, books, patterns, buttons, etc.) will wind up in the landfill.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

iF i HAVE all my faculties, I would to do what a good freind did when She was dying. She organized a party with akll her friends knitters and told them what ever the like, Actually she sold of her b est stock at a very good price. The rest went to charities - distributed by the knitting friends.


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

This is a great template for anyone and can be adapted for yarn, fabric, or any other craft supplies:
http://quiltville.blogspot.com/2005/06/quilters-will.html


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

My daughter will inherit the yarn and the books and patterns.What she does not take will be donated to the knit/crochet group that I belong to. At 68 I hope to use a lot of the stash before that day arrives.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I feel grateful that I keep my stashes to a minimum both yarn and material.. I have quite a bit but I work out of it all the time and reduce it down before buying more.. If anything were to happen to myself and my husband my son is in the will to take over our estate and do what he thinks best.. we also have people lined up to council him in what to do in that case.. I hope that there are at least another 30 years ahead of us and my yarn will be the last of my worries...LOL but you never know ...


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I let it be known who will adopt my yarn stash and books. Someone else my fabric and sewing stuff. The rest will be of interest to my family. 

Would you consider arranging for it to go to a local prayer shawl knitting group, hospice or hospital affiliated knitting group like knitting for preemies? There are a lot of online charitable groups as well.

It's thoughtful of you to plan ahead and know whoever is knitting something needed will be smiling and thinking of you. Meanwhile, I wish you many happy years to knit down that stash yourself.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well ladies, you will be all happy to know I am an heir of all my yarn and fabric (mom used to have a fabric store!), zippers threads etc. and I didn't know how to sew (even though mom was a seamstress!)and I wasn't good at crochet or knitting. But when we retired we bought a new house, I was bored so I learned to sew - and relearned to knit and crochet thanks to KP!! It's been 4 years....we moved to a <new> project which means young families with little babies. I wanted to learn new stitches so most of the new babies in the neighborhood got pretty baby blankets (mostly lace) A neighbor gave me a whole bunch of knitting needles (like I needed more!) as a thank you for doing the hem on hubby's jeans. As I read through the comments,I hopefully pray I will have time to use up the stash so my daughter who doesn't sew or knit or crochet will not have to deal with them. HOwever, there is still hope for my grand-daughter and grandson who used to like to knit. There was so much of the fabric that I donated most of it, keeping the ones that weren't too vintage looking.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

This is something I've thought of since my best friend died. I offered to help her husband with clearing out her stuff, but he said no. I brought back a loom I had borrowed from her and gave him a list of books and other things I had loaned her as she was housebound in her last months, and I had heard her tell him in front of me that she wanted me to have certain things. He contracted with some company that took everything--clothes, fiber supplies, books--for a lump sum, including the books and needles and spindles I had lent her.

One of my sons knits and weaves and will receive my knitting, weaving, spinning stash. He doesn't spin, but he'll know where to give that. I have no one who sews and quilts, though, so I'll tell that same son to give my quilting stash to the local quilt guild. It's so good to have one child who values the fiberarts.


----------



## fontmomma (Apr 19, 2011)

Have it donated to a charity. Have it written on paper and sign it.
We have it in our will just how things will be done. I'm doing it now.


----------



## vchase (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for bringing up this subject! I have copied it and am putting the info with my stash in hope it saves it from the trash!

I live two places so much is duplicated here in Indiana and in 
AZ! So they have double trouble!

V Chase


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

I also have a yarn and fabric stash. My daughter has no use for much of anything I have, so, I have told her call my mini group of quilters, if she needs money, they will know what may be valuable, if she doesn't need money, they can have at it. What ever is left can go to either our local Senior Center craft store (where I work as a volunteer adding to my stash) or Legacy in Sebastopol which helps support Hospice here in Sonoma County. Check around, you may have some organizations like this where you live. Oh and let them know what you think is valuable .. mine.. old flour sacks, shibori, other Japanese fabrics and silk. 
It has been my experience others do have interest in your stash.. and for many where I live it is their life line to keep their crafting going on a very tight budget.


----------



## tieman7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Our thrift store takes in yarn stashes! As well, I have 'gifted' two charitable knitting groups in my area! There are no needle arts people in my clan so I wrote this into my will and told my 'executor'/sister my wishes!

Since I too am getting older I try to stick with one project at a time and use up my stash as much as possible as soon as I can!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes I will be taking mine with me.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

My name and address is . . .


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

yes I do......I just told my husband the other day who I would want to have all my knitting stuff should anything happen to me.


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for bringing up this issue. I have no one to leave my stash, books, needles to, so I really must put down on paper my wishes. Probably will designate a local group that knits for charity.


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

:-D :-D :-D


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I plan on leaving all my stitching supplies to our regional EGA, but I'm not real sure who should get the tons of knit and crochet books and patterns and yarn stash.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Never mind the yarn! What about the needles!!! Both my daughters don't either knit or crochet and I have a fortune in needles.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I belong to two different knit/crochet groups: one in Liverpool, NY, and one in Sun City Center, FL. All the items we make benefit charities, so we always welcome donations. Please check with churches, senior center organizations, or any knit/crochet groups in your area. Our local library also has a group of needlecrafters, but I am not sure if the group works for charity or not. Your stash could benefit many different groups. It could even be donated to a Salvation Army or Rescue Mission. Please do not allow your valuable stash to be thrown away!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Do any of you have estate planners that can explain wills and trusts? Do you all plan on not getting dementia or requiring extended/long term care? Are you aware of your state's estate/escrow laws? Do you understand what an appraiser does and how depreciations, assets, dissolution etc. work?

If not you had better focus on the more pressing matters than one's stash no matter how you value it and write whatever down, just like your health care decisions when you aren't able or legally capable of deciding do the ugly heads come out the closets and all hell breaks loose.

Please take care of first things first and then you will have a better idea what to do with or what can and cannot be done with your belongings.

Prime example was when my "second" mother died and her business items (power machines, fabrics and supplies) needed to be gotten rid of (her husband wanted nothing and wasn't even in her will but the state decided since he had her bills to pay he could do as he wished). Her siblings and other family members were shocked when I only took her photos of all the fashion shows we had done together and not ganged up against the husband. I knew no one else would value them like me and the husband definitely didn't want them since they had no monetary value. They are only appreciated by me and will be dumped upon my death but at least they were cherished for a while longer (19 years this August).


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I have lots of yarn but I am most concerned about my needles and books. I have pattern books and instructions books. Could have sold my Principals of Knitting for 300 dollars a couple of years ago. Now it has been revised and updated and mine is worth nothing but I have other books that are worth something. I was going to donate them to the local library but I heard they sell a lot of the donations at their semi annual book sales and really cheap. No one in my family knits or sews. I have sewing patterns and notions and a machine. 
A neighbor down the street who was into crafting had loads of stuff and her family hired a dumpster and that is where it went. I really have to decide and tell my family. I'm 84.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I did my trust a few years ago, and in it, I left all my sewing machines, supplies and knitting supplies to my good girlfriend who knits and used to sew.

Yes, I included them.


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Me too! I sometimes despair that my girls don't knit, crochet, sew or anything like this but my eldest girl can lay, floating floors throughout her house, paint the interior and built a pergola and laid pavers to set her spa on! Beats me! Maybe that is her creative side coming out after all! She even painted a picture onto one wall in the dining room and I thought at the time, "cry your heart out Michaelangelo" it was just gorgeous!


judyh47 said:


> I'm going to follow this thread as I have two stashes .... yarn and fabric ... and none of my daughters knits or sews!


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

Whatever you do, write it out, take it to your bank and have them notarize it, usually there is no charge for this. Attach it to your will. Having it with a notary stamp makes it more 'official' and more likely to be done as you wish.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I have told my daughters to find a good home for my crafts and yarn. I want someone who would truly love it to receive.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Crumbs, that too. I have expensive Malabrigo, Manos del Uraguay and Filatura di Crosa yarns in the stash.................golly I just not thought of value. As for my sewing stash of fabrics and threads, golly. And then there's all the needles and equipment and the sewing machines too.................. I'm coming out in a panic as we live between two vountries and four houses: I need a drink


annweb said:


> For Insurance purposes you need to value your stash as in the event of a fire ,flood etc would it be covered? A friend valued her embroidery supplies at over £2,000 something like $3,000 .


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi!
No, I don't have a will regarding my stash. I'm only 36, and although I could keel over & die today, tomorrow, etc. it's not as statistically likely as it would be if I were more like, say, 86. My husband would inherit it all. He knows enough to start asking around the family. I have a sister in law who sews & at least one aunt who sews. I have an aunt who knits, an aunt who crochets, plus my mom has been making some noises about getting back into crocheting. If worse comes to worse, and my aunts & mom are also dead at that point, I have a feeling my sister in law would be very happy to acquire my stash of everything craftsy. Also, at some point, I have a feeling at least one of my cousins' daughters will start wanting to craft. We're a very baby-boy-overloaded family at the moment, but you never know.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

What a horrid and selfish man your friend was married to. You'd have thought he'd have been happy for you to have her stash and grateful to return what she had borrowed. Hmm takes all sorts, he's not one I'd like to meet.


LindaRodriguez said:


> This is something I've thought of since my best friend died. I offered to help her husband with clearing out her stuff, but he said no. I brought back a loom I had borrowed from her and gave him a list of books and other things I had loaned her as she was housebound in her last months, and I had heard her tell him in front of me that she wanted me to have certain things. He contracted with some company that took everything--clothes, fiber supplies, books--for a lump sum, including the books and needles and spindles I had lent her.
> 
> One of my sons knits and weaves and will receive my knitting, weaving, spinning stash. He doesn't spin, but he'll know where to give that. I have no one who sews and quilts, though, so I'll tell that same son to give my quilting stash to the local quilt guild. It's so good to have one child who values the fiberarts.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

My attorney suggested writing an addendum to my will that contains all my wishes for my "things". There are pieces of jewelry that go to specific people and I've a list of people who get to go through and take what they want (and the order these people chose in!) and have stipulated local charities for specific things. I look the list over every year and make any changes, then a handwritten copy goes to my attorney's office to be attached to my will.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

my DGD will inherit my sewing and embroidery machines as well as my yarn stash she is the only one in the family who does have an interest and can knit as well as sew.


----------



## sandy124 (Feb 12, 2013)

My will go to my daughter. She did not start to knit until she was 40 and the kids had sports were she would sit and wait. I am so proud of the knitter she has become. We live 600 miles apart but spend countless hours talking about projects on the phone. When we get together we hit the rounds of yarns shop in her area or mine. Last October she made the trip east and we went to New York Sheep and Wool and had a wonderful time. There is aways hope that someone in the family will take up knitting.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

No one else in my family does needlework of any kind so I have left instructions that all my supplies and books go to a residential facility for seniors not far from me. They always are happy to receive donations. When I quite sewing I took a lot of fabric there. Also Sr. Centers are always glad to get donated goods.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I see it as a kindness to the family left behind to give them some idea of what my wishes are regarding my possessions. My kids are kind souls who love me and would want to follow my wishes for where I would want my things to go. Having had, myself, the job of trying to decide what was best to do with a loved one's things after they passed, I understand the angst not having directions can cause. Since they aren't "craft people" they would not have a clue where those things could best be donated or sold. I have already told my kids how I would like then to dispose of whatever they don't want, and the approximate value of those items. I see it to be no different than how I want all my jewelry divided, etc. I have some quite valuable equipment and fibers, so just donating to Goodwill would be short-sighted. Knowing which items to sell and which items to donate will help provide more money for their inheritance.


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not young, and have some health issues, and I've been slowly packing up my yarn stash and fabric stash and a lot of other excess stuff, like extra sewing bobbins and things, and giving them to a local thrift shop that donates to the homeless mission here. That way I will not leave a hopeless pile of stuff for my all male family to worry around with, and needy people will benefit, and other crafters will find nice balls of yarn and fabric for their own stash. That way I won't be laying in bed worrying about all that stuff. My greatest fear is that well-meaning people will not be "yarnies" and will just throw it out. I have yarns that I bought 20 years ago, and remember exactly where I got it, it's all really lovely stuff and well-cared for, and now someone else can love it.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I've promised mine to my Friday group. There are younger knitters in the group who will use the yarn and needles or pass them on.


----------



## love yarn (Oct 28, 2011)

I read about an estate sale and a lady had 600 plastic bens of new yarns. I am thinking that she just loved it all as I do.


----------



## Sue1942 (May 7, 2011)

My friends who knit will get my knitting patterns and books; my crochet friends will get my crochet patterns and books and my tatting friends will get my tatting patterns and books. The yarn and crochet thread is to be divided between those who crochet and knit and all tatting threads and shuttles will be divided among my tatting friends.
I have notified my friends and my family of my wishes.
Everything else that is left is to be donated to charity.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

My husband says it has to go with me  enjoy your day


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

This has made me think about my stash,so i am not buying anymore yarn,i am going to use what i have.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I work with knitters at my church doing prayer shawls, we have " inhiereted 
Several bunches of great yarn, we took what wevouldused, gave some to knitters who do baby garments for diatvantaged moms, some to camps and none to waste. Any choice you make will be a terrific gift to others


----------



## dawnsampson (Jun 23, 2011)

i think about this all the time , i'm 60, but i still think will my son and daughter in law do the right thing by my stashes, yarn, quilting and scrapbooking supplies and tools.. I constantly tell my daughter in law to make sure they don't get tossed but go to people that will appreciate and use them.. She tells me, heck, i'm keeping it all.. my son had better rent a big storage unit! 
I thought i was the only one that thought about this! I want to leave instructions around the house who to contact for what so that it will all go to good homes! if only we could take it with us!
as for your stash.. if you have a family member to leave instructions to, think about what you would like to do with it and leave some instructions written where you stash ! can't hurt!


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh, good intentions! I had to go to the craft store just yesterday and found myself in the yarn isle humming and stroking a ball of soft blue fluffy yarn...My husband was with me and took me away before I made a fool of myself (knee-deep in yarn at my house)!!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I already told my daughter and husband, to let my friend Sue have her pick and then find a charity to give it to, preferably one who will create dog blankets and/or items for children or vets. I think they will respect my wishes, assuming I'm not the last one. If I'm the last one and I have any warning, I'll make as many items as I can and make sure they go to a rescue I'm fond of.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

iShirl said:


> I've just been reading through "It's Official" and thought a lot about it. It was a fun read up to a point. It made me have serious thoughts about how my stash will fare when my loving gathering of yarn looses me. I don't have anyone to adopt my stash.
> 
> I'm thinking of working this out now as I'm pushing 80. One blog there mentioning the kin thinking of throwing the stash in the trash really got to me. Is there a way to find an "heir."? I'd sure like to pass my yarn, needles, etc. on to deserving persons.


I would find perhaps an art teacher, who includes knitting, crocheting or other fiber arts. Ask through the school system or a fiber arts guild chapter, or ask here.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

You have some very interesting and useful answers to your questions. As an estate planning attorney, I'll address your specific question about a will for your fabric stash. If you are in the process of writing your will, you can include a provision for the disposition of your stash . . . no matter what kind of stash it is. If you already have a signed will and want to amend it to include distribution of your stash, you can use a codicil. 

On the other hand, you can fill out what is called a "memorandum." A memorandum is an informal list of things you want to go to specific people/places. The only legal requirement is that it is signed by you. You can amend it any time and it does not require an attorney or anyone else's involvement. It seems like this might better suit your needs.


----------



## happyknitter66 (May 10, 2012)

Im not leaving without mine lol im taking it with me even if the have to sit me on top of the coffin,i erm have a few stashes hehe take care live long and knit together forever


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

I have an extensive fabric stash along with many sewing machines. I've told my daughter if she trashes the stash, I will come back and haunt her! 

She and DIL both sew so they get first dibs. They can have a yard sale, then she can contact the local guild if they want any of it, then craft groups that repurpose and help kids. Rock bottom remainders can be taken to local thrift store.


----------



## cbnerak (Jun 4, 2013)

My church has a "quilting" group so they accept all donations of fabric and yarn. Sometimes if there was yarn donated that they couldn't use for their "quilts", they'd send it to our stitching group and we'd take it home and use it for donations usually to the local food pantry.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

iShirl said:


> I've just been reading through "It's Official" and thought a lot about it. It was a fun read up to a point. It made me have serious thoughts about how my stash will fare when my loving gathering of yarn looses me. I don't have anyone to adopt my stash.
> 
> I'm thinking of working this out now as I'm pushing 80. One blog there mentioning the kin thinking of throwing the stash in the trash really got to me. Is there a way to find an "heir."? I'd sure like to pass my yarn, needles, etc. on to deserving persons.


I knit with a group that meets at the Senior Center in town. We make items for charity. On several occasions someone has come in with anything from a grocery bag full to an SUV filled to the brim with the stash of someone who passed away. We also have a few charities that hold rummage sales, large ones a couple of times a year or weekly ones in a hospitable church basement. Donated yarn is sold to raise money for the charity. The adult day care centers and Eastern Star Home may also be grateful for gifts of yarn to advance their crafts programs for participants.

But stick around and keep on enjoying your stash!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

iShirl said:


> I've just been reading through "It's Official" and thought a lot about it. It was a fun read up to a point. It made me have serious thoughts about how my stash will fare when my loving gathering of yarn looses me. I don't have anyone to adopt my stash.
> 
> I'm thinking of working this out now as I'm pushing 80. One blog there mentioning the kin thinking of throwing the stash in the trash really got to me. Is there a way to find an "heir."? I'd sure like to pass my yarn, needles, etc. on to deserving persons.


My son, whom I live with has been instructed to donate every knitting item I own to a church, senior living home etc, with the exception of one pair of needles & a ball of yarn that is to be put in my casket so I can keep on knitting.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Ladies, ladies, fear not for your precious stashes, I have the answer..... Just send it to me.... I'll see that it gets all the love and attention it needs when you're gone! Charity, as they say, starts at home..... Mine


----------



## nancywood (Mar 9, 2014)

There is a gentleman here that is legally blind. He spends his days with a loom making scarfs. I make anything and everything for a shelter and also hats and mittons for needing people. We need a central location where we can match up needy causes with donations. I, but it did not come to pass, had an elder woman (in her late 90's) that said she would leave her scraps to me but it did not come to pass. She gave me scraps to make reindeer slippers for the shelter. There must be a place we can sparate scam artists from the truely giving and people who want to pass their stashes to worthy causes.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Nannyshirl said:


> Ladies, ladies, fear not for your precious stashes, I have the answer..... Just send it to me.... I'll see that it gets all the love and attention it needs when you're gone! Charity, as they say, starts at home..... Mine


Lolol


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

iShirl said:


> I've just been reading through "It's Official" and thought a lot about it. It was a fun read up to a point. It made me have serious thoughts about how my stash will fare when my loving gathering of yarn looses me. I don't have anyone to adopt my stash.
> 
> I'm thinking of working this out now as I'm pushing 80. One blog there mentioning the kin thinking of throwing the stash in the trash really got to me. Is there a way to find an "heir."? I'd sure like to pass my yarn, needles, etc. on to deserving persons.


My kids know that all my craft supplies are to go to a local hospital...they have a craft room there.


----------



## Jean Gonzales (Oct 6, 2012)

I have had two (successful) serious operations in six years and always before, I give written instructions where my yarns/quilting supplies go if I am no longer around. The ladies mentioned are also told in case there is some confusion later. Both do charity knitting/crochet/quilting.


----------



## paula catherine (Jul 19, 2013)

My stash is willed to mexican medical ministries. People make hats out of yarn to hand out to poor people in the fall and winter. One year I made them 500 hats!


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

Grandma G. said:


> How about giving a lot of it away before you die?


That's easier said than done. As in life, timing is everything!


----------



## Wheygirl (Apr 1, 2011)

i WOULD LOVE TO HAVE ANY YARN YOU ANT TO "PASS ON"

i HAVE BEEN MAKING HATS FOR NEWBORNS AT THE HOSPITAL AND BLANKETS FOR HOSPICE PATIENTS.


----------



## Pattie1234 (Feb 10, 2013)

It is funny to read about if something happens,My daughter in law knits and she will take care of my things but I do know there are people or groups out there that knew for premise at hospitals or my kids in a knitting class I was teaching we did scarfs for handicap children for there Olympics and there were a lot of people doing it.churches do pray shawls,there a large group of people that make things for people in need .There is a group knitting for the homeless.


----------



## fontmomma (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm also taking my cell phone.


----------



## Judithagnes (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh gosh, I've been worrying about where my dear pets will go upon my demise, now I will have to worry about my stash, too. Well, best get busy planning........


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

NY Hummer said:


> I think I will take mine with me........there's gotta be a knitting group in heaven!
> Or, perhaps they can put it in the coffin and those coming could take a skein or two home to remember me by...!
> 
> ;-)


 :thumbup: that is a great idea. A little creepy but a good idea, nonetheless.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Not sure exactly what you meant. Either your husband has things he is not going to use so needs to start gifting
> or you are not going to use your husband again so he is part of the gifting you are going to do. :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

My mother has already given me most of her yarn stash, she's 87. I guess I'll give some of mine to the knitting group I attend, some to a few ladies at church who I know like to do yarn craft and some to the op shop I volunteer at if it's still running when the time comes. I'd better write it all down! I'd also better make more of a dent in it myself!!!   

I'm going to write on each yarn bin who is to get it, name or group etc!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I have 3 daughters & none of them knit & one crochets "a little". I have told my sister (who knits & crochets) that I want her to divvy up my knitting stash between she, her daughter (who is an avid knitter) & my youngest daughter. Anything they don't want can go to a local senior's knitting group. Now, what to do with my fabric stash........


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I belong to a knitting group. Besides our own projects, we knit and crochet for our local hospital's ER. We supply hats and mittens to them. Also, hats, mittens and blankets for a children's home.

That said, my daughter knows that anything she doesn't want is to go to the ladies in the group.

Tami


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I believe I will ask my DH or DDs for a bit larger resting place, and just take it all with me.....LOL. But as I'm only 56, I think I have a few years to think about it. As my stash gets larger....lol.
Neither of my DDs have any interest in knitting or crocheting. So, no one to leave it to. Maybe if I tell them they could make some good money if they sold it on line, that would peak their interest. At least it wouldn't go to waste.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't know anyone that is as fanatical about knitting as I. My eldest daughter knits some... so, I figured she would get all knitting stuffs when I kick the bucket. But, she's rather estranged from me now... so, I dunno what would happened to my stash. Perhaps, I should write a will and give it to my grandniece in another state... who knits a bit... not much though. Maybe, I should name one of you as the recipient of my stash.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

NY Hummer said:


> I think I will take mine with me........there's gotta be a knitting group in heaven!
> Or, perhaps they can put it in the coffin and those coming could take a skein or two home to remember me by...!
> 
> ;-)


That's a nice idea. Perhaps a basket or two(or 9) for people to help themselves.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

iShirl said:


> I've just been reading through "It's Official" and thought a lot about it. It was a fun read up to a point. It made me have serious thoughts about how my stash will fare when my loving gathering of yarn looses me. I don't have anyone to adopt my stash.
> 
> I'm thinking of working this out now as I'm pushing 80. One blog there mentioning the kin thinking of throwing the stash in the trash really got to me. Is there a way to find an "heir."? I'd sure like to pass my yarn, needles, etc. on to deserving persons.


Well from what I see from some of the answers, including my own, I have a feeling we can have KP in Heaven & form a knitting group as well!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

fontmomma said:


> I'm also taking my cell phone.


Nope. Not me. I'm not a phone person down here so I am definitely going to avoid it up there. lol


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

there is the Oregon College of Arts and Crafts nearby. I am leaving them everything. They once gave me a scholarship. What they can't use, they can sell. Not just yarn and fabric, but kilns, knitting machines and lots of equipment.


----------



## garlicginger (Aug 25, 2012)

My will is written such that family members get the first choice for possession. Anything left after that goes to the Knitting Guild or the Crochet Guild. They can distribute or sell and use the proceeds to promote the Guild. So, this includes not only yarn but also needles, hooks, accessories, books, whatever. Please, do NOT stuff yarn and things into the casket with me............I am not Egyptian.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, yarn, needles, books, supplies are in my will; books, needles, hooks all categories in a folder with prices so there won't be any confusion. Here's a tip: I put all my passwords in a folder so my children won't have any problems contacting vendors closing any of my accounts.


----------



## Chubby (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a son and daughter, neither of them knit, so I told them to sell my yarn off by the like skeins on ebay and that would be all they get from me....so they better make it count


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This is a subject I have given a lot of thought to. In fact since I have relatives I have taught to knit, I am thinking of listing who I want to have what. I also have a fabric stash for the daughters to share.


----------



## ljk1031 (May 26, 2014)

My aunt crocheted and quilted. She spelled out specifically and thoroughly in her will how all her yarn, materials, finished and unfinished objects, and tools were to be handled. 

Some special items (just needs joining crocheted bedspreads, a few of the quilt tops, certain tools) were to be given to certain friends. The rest of the yarn, materials, and tools went to her church. 

Her church had groups that did knitting and crocheting for newborns of or needy church members and charities (preemie babies, sadly stillborns, etc.) The quilting group makes a quilt for each couple that gets married in the church.

My church gets so cold in the fall and winter that they take donated yarn and materials to crochet or sew lap robes (like they did for the Model A's and Model T's) and leave them in the pews. So those of us who get chilled easily can wrap up and stay warm for the service. The also make lap robes when the Veteran's hospital that serves our area need more.

What I've been working toward is befriending young couples who are needing help and sometimes guidance and starting to make things for them or their children. (There are adults and children everywhere that could benefit from a little attention and love.) If appreciated, I'll be passing things to them and the few children of my cousins who have expressed an interest. Our line will end with our two children - no grandchildren. I was young so they are close behind us. So things that have been passed down as heirlooms through generations need to given so they can be passed on.

I've had to experiences of the horrors that can occur. The last pieced quilt top the great grandmother had made (in her 90's) was thrown aside in a trash pile at a garage sale held by those left behind and didn't have a care. I took it home. Another, a neighbor stepped in and "I'll take that off your hands" as it headed to the trash several bags of quilt blocks that had been completed but not sewn together or quilt tops that had been completely cut out some blocks sewn together but quite few were only cut and strung together. The lady wasn't interested for herself but knew who would be. Yes, they're mine. I will finish them and gift them to the Cherokee's (town name) Children's Home (that is a smaller version Boys Town or Carly Farley Children's home.) They try to give each child that comes through their doors a quilt that was made just for them.

So in case of an unexpected situation, please put it in your will and discuss it with some friends were you live in case your children are not near you or are just too pressed for time.

Sorry to ramble. But it's painful and I hope I've helped with some ideas.


----------



## ljk1031 (May 26, 2014)

How lovely! Through one of the women's magazines in the early 70's, I was able to an copy of the first Watkin's Cookbook. The lady who had it was turning 90 and wanted to pass it on to someone who could appreciate what it was and that was certainly me. She wrote such a lovely note. I've treasured her note and the cookbook ever since. 

Such could the needles. Perhaps if you knew someone well at a yarn store they could be a "needle executor" and pass them on quietly to a young person who had the desire but not the means. I remember when my husband and I were first married he would short himself so when I needed a new size and couldn't afford them at the dime store he would surprise me.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My daughter will inherit all my stash of yarn, needles, and patterns, plus crochet hooks as she has a daughter whom I hope to teach as well. All my card making and scrapbooking items I would like to between my daughter and my son's partner, but I am not sure about that yet.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Mine is being left to my church's charity knitting group.


----------



## zasu (Mar 4, 2013)

I've told my daughter to give all sewing items to a great friend who will use it for charitable projects. I have not decided yet who gets the yarn stash.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

My dear friend passed away 2 weeks ago. At the funeral, her daughter told me she had left her yarn stash to me. I feel very honored and will be sure to make good use of it.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

ljk1031 said:


> My aunt crocheted and quilted. She spelled out specifically and thoroughly in her will how all her yarn, materials, finished and unfinished objects, and tools were to be handled.
> 
> Some special items (just needs joining crocheted bedspreads, a few of the quilt tops, certain tools) were to be given to certain friends. The rest of the yarn, materials, and tools went to her church.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your touching story. I do have grandchildren, but none of my children are interested in antiques or heirlooms, which I find sad. So if I die before my three DGDs are old enough to know if they would like to keep an heirloom, my carefully saved treasures will go off to yard sales. My peers and I have lamented this topic often, that our children and beyond just "use and toss". No one sees any intrinsic value in items once their immediate use is over, and out the door they go. I was crushed that the beautifully carved 1850s walnut cradle that we excitedly bought when I was expecting our first child, and used for each of our children, was refused when the grandkids were born. The parents wanted the latest and greatest plastic fold-ups from Toys R Us. When I look at that cradle I see generation after generation of new babies peacefully rocked to sleep, but they see a piece of junk they have to find a place to store.

Back in the day, most houses had deeply arched attics, and basements that afforded a place to keep Grandma's dishes and old trunks. Nowadays most homes don't have those places. The newer generations are also more mobile, moving around from house to house and town to town, so packing and dragging those extra things seems like a waste.

Kinda sad to me.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I hadn't really thought of this before, but now after reading all the comments I will have to decide what to do with my stash and needles, hooks and books. Of course like each of you I have too much to knit and crochet yet.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I'm not really worried about my yarn as much as I am about my knitting needles and my spinning wheel. They were very costly.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

haven"t read all 11 pages, but i'm now going to ask my daughter & step daughter to donate my supplies to the local senior center. i'm lucky as both knit (a little) so i'm sure they will take what they want and give generously to the others


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

I actually wrote an "ADDENDUM" to my will spelling out who will get all my knitting needles, yarn, crochet hooks, books, magazines, dvd's, patterns, weaving looms, etc..., I also told my daughter EXACTLY what my wishes were and told her DO NOT LET YOUR FATHER THROW ANYTHING AWAY, and now that I have it legal with the addendum, my hubby has to abide by my wishes!!! I am very protective over my stashes of yarn and ALL my knitting, crocheting, & weaving items.. 



iShirl said:


> I've just been reading through "It's Official" and thought a lot about it. It was a fun read up to a point. It made me have serious thoughts about how my stash will fare when my loving gathering of yarn looses me. I don't have anyone to adopt my stash.
> 
> I'm thinking of working this out now as I'm pushing 80. One blog there mentioning the kin thinking of throwing the stash in the trash really got to me. Is there a way to find an "heir."? I'd sure like to pass my yarn, needles, etc. on to deserving persons.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

there are many things worth than wool.


----------

